# my food quizzes:



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

http://www.funtrivia.com/quizdetails.cfm?quiz=173325
i had another one but they must have deleted it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2005)

Cool quiz, luvs.  I got 9 of 10 - I missed the baby food one.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

thanks! i'm glad you liked it.


----------



## GB (May 18, 2005)

That was fun


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2005)

Good quiz!!   But I don't think the "correct" anwser to #6 is really correct.

DO MORE OF THESE!!  I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Good quiz!! But I don't think the "correct" anwser to #6 is really correct.
> 
> DO MORE OF THESE!! I LOVE THEM!!


 

If you answered FALSE that mahi mahi is dolphin meat, your *answer* was correct.


----------



## amber (May 18, 2005)

I got 4/10


----------



## middie (May 18, 2005)

eh 5 out of 10.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

i'll make some more quizzes, jennyema!
anyone want the link?
www.funtrivia.com
they have tons of cool quizzes.


----------

